# Tivo Stream - Will not Play Recordings



## jenmcnitt (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm using the Tivo app on my iPad. When I attempt to play a recording, I receive the Streaming setup dialog.

The setup seems to complete successfully, and I receive a message to go back to My Shows. When I click on any recording, I get the Steaming setup dialog again. It just keeps looping through wanting to setup.

Any thoughts on what to try next? I've gone through the Making Service Call and Restart Streaming Device options but neither has fixed this issue.

The software version is showing up as 20.7.stream.RC13-01-6. The app version is v4.6.1.

I also tried streaming to my Android phone and it has the same issue but this time I received an error code. The error code is E=42 V=9.

Any thoughts on what the issue could be? Thanks!


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

jenmcnitt said:


> I'm using the Tivo app on my iPad. When I attempt to play a recording, I receive the Streaming setup dialog.
> 
> The setup seems to complete successfully, and I receive a message to go back to My Shows. When I click on any recording, I get the Steaming setup dialog again. It just keeps looping through wanting to setup.
> 
> ...


Have you uninstalled the app, cleared all data, and reinstalled the app? Caution, this will delete any shows downloaded to your phone/tablet. It doesn't make much sense, but I've had success with that in the past.


----------

